
The Internet Archive’s 2019 Artists in Residency Exhibition - justanothersys
https://blog.archive.org/2019/06/22/the-internet-archives-2019-artist-in-residency-exhibition/
======
justanothersys
I made a little video about meeting the developer behind Kid Pix for this
exhibition: [https://youtu.be/csalhuSixQU](https://youtu.be/csalhuSixQU)

~~~
voltagex_
That's a great little documentary. Worthy of its own post.

~~~
justanothersys
I tried posting it first actually and it didn’t get any traction. Be my guest?

